# Large Scale car models



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

_*Does anyone in the car modeling section build Larger scale models, like say 1/18 scale,1/10 scale etc? I would love to build a large scale Trans Am or %7 Chevy but haven't seen any in kit form for years. I've seen the Dukes of Hazard Charger of course but does any body "Know " anything, heard anything through the grapevine so to speak? Just curious
:thumbsup:
*_


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know if your would be interested in this one or not Thunder, Not sure if its a 1:16 or even a 1:12 scale kit for sure, it's a 1957 Chevy Corvette Coup, was in some stuff I dug out yesterday, NO BOX AT ALL, Just the back or the box, WITH THE NUMBERS on it, but all the parts are there the plastic has been open, But all the Instructions and all the peace's are here, Including the Transparent plastic glass is there and in good shape, 
Looks like A LOT OF PARTS FOR THIS THING, Its An AMT kit AN OLD ONE TO, I could get it back out and snap some shots IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN IT, I would trade 1:24 or 1:25 scale kits for it,....NO CASH, only kit for kit trade


Ian


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

There's the Lindberg 1/8th Hot Rods and Dragsters. They're nice!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

also the Monogram 1/8th 32 Ford was reissued and the Big-T not long ago,the 1/12 I think 57 Chev and 69 Camaro can be found pretty easy

Ian is that the red one that has working lights and stuff ? on a display base


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

like this http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-1957-Corvet...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf7378548


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

440 dakota said:


> also the Monogram 1/8th 32 Ford was reissued and the Big-T not long ago,the 1/12 I think 57 Chev and 69 Camaro can be found pretty easy
> 
> Ian is that the red one that has working lights and stuff ? on a display base



YES THERE WAS A BASE PLATFORM IN THE BOX, Two peace, and some LEDS ( X2), didn't know it came with it, though it was just in the box left over from something else really,...lol... Its molded in A light Gray or tint white plastic but NO BOX ART for it like I said, all the parts are there it looks like, There are some metal springs (X2) and some other metal peace's as well in the peace's, and a patch of RED felt with self stick-em. The doors are separate as well and LIKE I SAID SO MANY PARTS IN THIS KIT, Some one started on the engine, wires it and all,, But didn't touch anything but that and the tyranny, WHAT SCALE IS IT DUDE, and is it rear ?.........I don't know what to do with it, Should I post a pictures here of it ?


I think this one might be the one,....If its big enough... http://www.scalecorvettes.com/Corvette gallery/hassel/57.htm


Ian


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Tamiya made several 1/12 scale cars that show up periodically on E-Bay. There are also a lot of 1/18 scale model cars available from various sources.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

This little beauty is coming in December!!!! I for one can't wait !!!
http://www.round2models.com/models/mpc/big-street-charger


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Most of the monogram 1/8th scale can be found on ebay, if you want to pay for them that is, some of them are really pricey


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Clip the 40% off coupon from the Sunday paper and hit Hobby Lobby!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

IAN, I'll take it ! I have nothing to trade though!!!!!!!!!
71 Charger That is a reissue bit it has not been out in sometime, thanks for the info , IAN get back to me !:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> IAN, I'll take it ! I have nothing to trade though!!!!!!!!!
> 71 Charger That is a reissue bit it has not been out in sometime, thanks for the info , IAN get back to me !:thumbsup:


Yeah, it's a reissue but I love it! I still have the last issue of it in the box in one of my model closets. I will have to get three or four or more of these Street Chargers when they come out. Can never have enough Mopars around!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Copy that , 71 Charger 500 ! I love Mopars but then I love em all ! I'll have to get a few copies of that one myself:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I think the Red one is the reissue version guys, I COULD BE WRONG, but that is how it seems to me in my searching. I mean If someone has a link to one JUST LIKE THIS ONE, thats shows me better, send it my way So i can check it out more, I only see the one modeled in Red out there, Not this color I know this one is at lest 15 years old and maybe older.....In any case it is cool, thats for sure, I STILL RATHER TRADE IT for 1:24 or 1:25 scale kits my self to someone, Don't think i will ever build it my self KIND OF A WAST SITING THERE.



Ian


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ian, I sent you a PM , BRO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

PettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPetty .... pleeeeease ....


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

A big Thanks out to Ian for letting go of the ' Vette model ! Thanks BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

No worries, Hope you show us the build someday of her, I'm sure it will turn out nice, And thats what where out here for man, TO HELP OTHER BUILDERS, "Build", you know,...
Others have helped me in the past, And it has helped me, to Help others...After all, Were all addicted right along with you in this hobby, just in deferent ways.


Ian


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

SteveR said:


> PettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPettyPetty .... pleeeeease ....


 A petty version of that Charger would be great. If memory serves there was once a big scale petty car, wasn't there?


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ian Anderson said:


> No worries, Hope you show us the build someday of her, I'm sure it will turn out nice, And thats what where out here for man, TO HELP OTHER BUILDERS, "Build", you know,...
> Others have helped me in the past, And it has helped me, to Help others...After all, Were all addicted right along with you in this hobby, just in deferent ways.
> 
> 
> Ian


 _*Ian, I just got home bro ! The USPS M/O will go out to you on Monday ! Thanks again !:thumbsup:*_


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> A petty version of that Charger would be great. If memory serves there was once a big scale petty car, wasn't there?


Yes, there is a 1/16 scale Richard Petty Charger and it too is due out at the end of the year! Can't wait to get a half dozen or so of those either! My local hobby shop owner is gonna love me!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

71 Charger 500 said:


> This little beauty is coming in December!!!! I for one can't wait !!!
> http://www.round2models.com/models/mpc/big-street-charger


 I'm just sitting here at the computer, sick as a dog, needing something to cheer me up....
YOU'VE JUST MADE MY DAY MATE!!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Yes, there is a 1/16 scale Richard Petty Charger and it too is due out at the end of the year! Can't wait to get a half dozen or so of those either! My local hobby shop owner is gonna love me!


 *Looks like things are getting better on the Big Scale front ! Have to pick that one up too !*


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

71 Charger 500 said:


> This little beauty is coming in December!!!! I for one can't wait !!!
> http://www.round2models.com/models/mpc/big-street-charger


I had one of these way back when they first came out, but it got lost in a move years ago. I'll definitely pick one up when they're re-released. My first car was a '72 Charger and I've always wanted a large mode of it!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

These are nice kits too. They have hoses and wiring and all that stuff included! The Street Charger has wide tires for the back, just like back in the day. If you want four of the same size tire you can buy a Dukes of Hazzard 1/16 Charger and swap the tires and wheels over from that.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey whats up with the "limited Edition" ? Should we pre order ? Will they be first come , first serve ? What are you guys doing and who are you going to order them from ?


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ian Anderson said:


> No worries, Hope you show us the build someday of her, I'm sure it will turn out nice, And thats what where out here for man, TO HELP OTHER BUILDERS, "Build", you know,...
> Others have helped me in the past, And it has helped me, to Help others...After all, Were all addicted right along with you in this hobby, just in deferent ways.
> 
> 
> Ian


 *Ian,
I am going to post pics. I have to do it at a friends house at first. Then once I get the equipment to do it here I will.I'm going to try and do a step by step thread on it like Jaws did with his Lonestar !
BTW I sent the Money order to you today so it's on the way to ya' bud !
Tbolt1:thumbsup:
*


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

No Worries Thunder, got everything ready to ship when it shows, You can count on that with out a doubt, I NEVER LET ANYONE DOWN......As far as having to post your progress, Do what you can man, we know its ruff to keep up on things sometimes, and we will see your work at some point, Where all here if you need us....Let me know what else I can do to help...


Ian


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

....Let me know what else I can do to help...


Ian[/quote]
_* LOL ! Well now that you mention it, ......... Got any more "BIG" car kits ?? ! LOL *_


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

lol, NOPE, thats was it for me in my stash for right now, But If anything comes up, You will be the first to know, So if i see any I will pick them up for you, Always look for stuff, WHO KNOWS, but i like I said IF I FIND ANY, there yours first.....


Ian


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL Well it doesn't hurt to ask ! But yes keep me in mind if you come up with something , Thank you 
:thumbsup:


----------

